# Snakes of Ithaka



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Chaplain Ajax stared out into the cold, harsh void that surrounded the Strike Cruiser, "Emperor's Shield" from the command bridge. Around him the bridge was buzzing with activity as servitors and Ensigns carried instructions to and fro. The Servitors did this with the blank look in their eyes, nothing more than tools of the Imperium. The Ensigns however stole glances at the God Astartes that stood in front of them, none daring to go up and disturb him through fear. The bridge doors slid open and Ajax turned to see Captain Blepharo moving towards his command throne.

"Captain, I understand that there are no signs of enemy activity above the planets surface?" Ajax said with a smile. Blepharo was one of the Chapters Finest fleet commanders, and could do his job to the highest order that would be required.

"No Lord-Chaplain. We should be in orbit of the planet within the hour. Scanners do show a number of Imperial Guard warships as well." Blepharo said full of respect for the God-Chaplain that stood arrayed before him. Ajax clicked his tongue before nodding. "I will go assemble my Space Marines." With that Ajax left, Ensigns scurrying out of his way like rats do before a mere human.
==========================================================

Sergeant Lucifer and Brother Rico Stantius: You two are sparring in the combat pit. Around you numerous other brethren are sparring with each other, trying to get the better of each other. Both of you have combat shields and Sea-lances to which you can fight with.

Tyrus Malakai: You wander the ship in your power armour, the glorious Venomblade shining in the dull lighting of the ship as you make your way through the ship towards the combat arena. Serfs and other crewmen step out of your way as you make your way through the ship. As you turn a corner you almost bump into the Legendary Sergeant Attica, veteran of a thousand battles. How does the sight of this legendary figure come upon you? The sergeant smiles and says "Your one of Athens squad aren't you? I would be wary of that sergeant of yours, he may get you all into trouble." With that you both make your way towards the combat arena. Ask questions of him and I will reply to them. 

Hektor Priam: You sit alone in your Spartan quarters, maintaining what equipment you have. Being fairly young and new to the chapter this is your first combat mission. How does it feel to be part of the glorious task force? Do you have any anticipations towards the mission? Does it bother you that 40 brethren are required? Head towards the training pits after you don your armour.

Shri’Kia Ludgeon: You are in the ships reclusium praying to the God Emperor, the squad standard fixed to your backpack. As you pray a few younger brethren, new to squad Sparta enter the room, talking loudly. Do you put up with this in the presence of the Emperor's shrine? Will you challenge them to a duel in the pits, or will you leave?

Apothecary Tridon : You are with the 3 other apothecary's that are on this mission. All of you are stocking up on any supplies that you need on the ground. As you finish you notice that Tyrus Malakai one of the newest of your brethren is walking with the legendary Sergeant Attica. You excuse yourself from your brother medics and move over towards them. Greet them and then follow them down to the training pits.

Guard:

Captain Zakary K'olar: You stand on inside a trench in front of the capital city of Prothius Ultra. Around you stand two squads of men from the fifth division of the titans. Sergeant Harker, a tough grizzled old veteran who has fought in numerous engagements around the system, who has fought against the cultists marches over to you. He snaps off a crisp salute. "Sir enemy artillery positions have stopped the barrage for the time being. I suggest we set up some mortars and prepare more of the fifth in case they use an infantry assault to remove us from the trench." Around you your men set up their positions, moving autocannons and lascannons to the front. Will you set up mortar positions? Will you order more men to be brought up or will you fall back a trench?


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Rico taunted the sergeant. Rico knew the guy was probably holding back, but so was he. Lucifer was a lot taller than Rico was, and they were about the same build. "_You afraid to hurt me, youngling?_" Rico taunted Lucifer. Rico knew he was more than 100 years older than Lucifer was. Rico struck with his spear. Lucifer easily blocked it with his shield and countered. Rico blocked this attack with his shield. 

Rico attacked again, this time bashing right towards Lucifer's head with the pommel. Lucifer evaded the attack and Rico tried to hit him with his shield.

OOC: had to take a little control over Lucifer, otherwise there'd hardly be a fight!


----------



## Scythe Beast (Jun 22, 2010)

Apothecary Tridon was talking to his brothers about the genetic make up of the new batch of Neophytes coming in soon, before he left he said "Send my notes to the Apothecary Heleas before he begins the implantation and may the Emperor be with you" handing over his notes to reviewed to his brother-Apothecary and marched towards Legendary Sergeant Attica. owing his head as he says "Greeting Sergeant Attica, I hope the Emperor has grated you good health." turning his head to Tyrus Malakai "As to you Brother Malakai." stepping in line with the Sergeant and walked with him on the other side. making it so 2 marine flanked him. To be in his wake was a true honor to the Apothecary.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Lucifer laughed at Rico's taunts.
'You know that I don't give in to taunting Rico,' he said as they danced back and forth, weapons meeting and passing.
Lucifer went to strike for the head but instead met Rico's shield, which Lucifer hit with his lance and Rico knocked the lance away with his shield, in response to this Lucifer spun and knocked Rico's lance away with his shield and effectivley made the fight a stalemate.

"Shall we start again,' Lucifer said as he picked up his lance.


----------



## Capt. Knight (Jul 15, 2009)

Zakary returned the salute with a slight flourish. He looked around at the position and thought a bit.

"Thank you, sergeant." He paused and looked at some men having trouble lugging an autocannon into the firing pit, and then pointed at another pair who where hauling ammo. "Get that ammo in place and help them get into place with a firing arc that will provide supporting fire to the other on my left."

He turned back to Sgt. Harker as the men got the cannon in position. "Get more men up here, and those mortars should be brought here as well."

He checked his autorifle and laspistols, and prepared for the worst.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Love the Emperor 
for He is the salvation of mankind 
Obey His words 
for He will lead you into the light of the future 
Heed his wisdom 
for He will protect you from……….

Shri’kia was interrupted in his prayer to the Emperor as a group of young Astartes, new recruits to his own squad, entered the holy Reclusium. They were talking to themselves with raised voices that made more than one head turn in the Emporer’s holy house. Shri’kia got up and stepped into the aisle in front of the youths, gaining their attention.

Pulling himself to his full height, he said,” This is the Emporers house of worship, and as such your loud voices and obnoxious behavior are unbecoming of future warriors of our Chapter. Either quiet down or take this outside.” He turned his back to the youths who, seeing the embarrassment dealt upon them, shuffled out quiet. Shri’kia resumed his prayers to prepare himself before battle.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Tyrus Malakai walked the decks of the "Emperor's Shield", listening to her as she groaned and made her lonely voyage through space. Tyrus was in full plate, as he intended to head over to the practice cages later. His illustrious short-sword, _Venomblade_, rocked at his hip, its green light reflecting off the bare walls of the ship. Various serfs passed him, on their various errands, and Tyrus simply gave them a polite smile as he passed; no need to intimidate people, he reasoned. One of his friends within the libraries of the ship passed him, Jack Startok, and Tyrus gave him a jovial push, which made him laugh. The first time they had met, Tyrus hadn't known his own strength and had accidentally broken his shoulder with a hearty slap on the back.

Turning a corner, Tyrus bumped into Sergeant Attica; from what Tyrus had heard, which was very little considering his junior standing, Attica was something of a legend; he was the perfect warrior, and many had called for his elevation to Captaincy long ago. Tyrus immediately bowed low, before saying, "Sergeant Attica, it is an honour." Attica asked him if he was part of Squad Athens, and told him to watch out for the sergeant. "Well, sir, we can't all be as mighty as you," Tyrus said, with a sly grin, "I will, of course, make it my highest priority to relay your comments to my sergeant," he said, grinning broadly. Attica was immediately likeable, and an honest character. "Now, if you will forgive my ignorance, Sergeant, I have heard much about you. I have heard how you are the slayer of kings, a titan in battle. What I haven't heard is exactly what you have actually done," said Tyrus, "Forgive me for being so bold, Sergeant, but it can become quite tiresome when I hear legends of so many great heros but nothing about their accomplishments themselves." said Tyrus, a twinkle in his eyes. He was sure Attica would simply love to tell him all about his legendary campaigns, and Tyrus wanted to hear them.

"I'm heading for the practice cages, if you would like to join me, sir?" said Tyrus, then with a hint of mischeif, "You can show me exactly how heroic you are!" laughed Tyrus. Apothecary Tridon had also joined them, and Malakai greeted him, "Well met, Brother Tridon!", giving his fellow space marine a hearty shove. "So, sir? Will you care to spar with me?" said Tyrus, grinning again. The sergeant was legendary, and Tyrus had no dobut he would be beaten. Still, it would be good practice for Tyrus, and good fun for Attica. If, of course, he accepted. Which he undoubtedly would.


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

Hektor sat crossed legged on the floor beside his cot, drabbed in a loose fitting linen robe with the chapters’ heraldry embodied upon the back and on the shoulders. His armour rested on a brushed steel rack before a small shelve covered in candle wax from several candles flanking a tome of the teachings of the chapter’s greatest warriors and scholars. Beside him on his cot rested his freshly oiled sealance and war-blade on a white cloth. Before him on a similar cloth rested all the components of his stripped down bolter and bolt pistol, he began to wipe down, oil and reassemble his bolters and pistol while entoning the text of maintenance with each component. Despite the glow panels set into the wall the light form the candles sent reflections off his polished shield. 

After he had completed reassembling his weapons he looked up at his armour still not quite over the realisation that it was his. He stood in the dim room and tried to work out the stiffness from sitting over his weapons and armour for the last several hours. He shifted his robes before leaving his quarters and making his way to the practice chamber hoping a good spar would work out his apprehension for the mission ahead. Upon entering the practice chamber he placed his mark on the tally board for the next fighter in the sparing cage. He could see Sergeant Lucifer and Brother Rico Stantius sparing in the cage and sat on the bench opposite watching his seniors trade blows and counter blow, watching intensely noting every thrust, parry and block even at the blurring speed to the two warriors. While he watched and waited, he toyed with a steel sealance his eyes darting back and forth between the two.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Tyrus Malakai: Sergeant Attica booms with laughter that fills the now deserted corridor. _"Of course I will spar with you, it will give my squad brothers a break from all those nasty injuries I keep inflicting. In answer of your question it is easy for one to list his achievements. However my best achievement was replacing my squad commander in the battle of Tharax II when he was crushed by a titan. Then I had the privilege of destroying the titan myself, taking it before blowing its core."_

You reach the sparring cage, and can spar if you wish though ultimately sergeant Attica will win.

An hour later:



Ajax strode into the hanger bay before opening the vox to the whole ship. He paused for a second, he would need his entire battle force ready now. They would be dropping to the planet soon. He watched as servitors and techmarines loaded the thunderhawks, refuelling and re-arming them. Good he thought to himself they would be needed where they were going. 

"Brothers of Ithaka, this is Chaplain Ajax. I need all squads Battle ready and in Hanger bay C within the next 30 minutes. We will be arriving at our destination soon, and I want to brief every squad." Ajax replaced the vox and took a step back.

Every Marine: If your not in armour, suit up and move to the hanger bay. When your there assemble in your squad except Sergeant Lucifer. You will be with the chaplain like the other sergeants. Talk to each other, share your experiences.

Boring update but it must be done.

Captain Zakary: You are glad to see that your men have set about their tasks quickly and effectively. Sgt. Harker returns with the mortars and extra men and you all set up your positions. The battlefield is eerily quiet for several minutes before suddenly a explosion happens to your left. Men charge out of the fog straight towards you and your men, who in all haste forget their discipline. You need to rally your men. Soon it is a close combat affair, men cutting down men crying out to the God Emperor or the Chaos Pantheon. You find yourself up against two ex-PDF troopers armed with Swords.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Sergeant Lucifer walked down the corridor, having enjoyed his spar with Rico he planned to go for a long jog in the training arena when Ajax put out the call to arms, Lucifer grabbed his equipment and ran to the docking bay, his Power Weapon slung over his back, his bolt pistol in its thigh holster and his war sword in its thigh sheath. He saw his squad and gave them an agknowledging nod before passing over to Ajax and the other Sergeants.
_'Greetings fellow sergeants, nice to see you all,'_Lucifer said.
'Hello to you too Lucifer,' replied one of them.
_'Why Argon, how is your thigh wound,'_ Lucifer inquired.
'It is healing well, just make sure you don't touch it,' he joked.
_'Why would I do such a thing,'_Lucifer replied.
'My fellow sergeants, did you hear of Goranes achivement,' one of the other sergeants said.
_'I don't believe I have Solaris, tell me.'_
'Well, it is said while on the trivian battlefield, he killed a Carnifex with just his warsword,' Solaris replied.
_'My that is a feat, I bet my Tyrus could do just the same, sure, he wouldn't kill the Carnifex, but the poison would,'_Lucifer said.
'I bet he could Lucifer, but he would have to get to it without my squad taking it down with firepower,' one of the other sergeants said.
_'That again is true but my squad also contains enough firepower to bring down a Carnifex, well, I guess all of our squads could,'_Lucifer stated.
The chatter that followed was of the sergeants boasting how many bolters and special wepons their squad contained.


----------



## Scythe Beast (Jun 22, 2010)

Apothecary Tridon stood over the defeated opponent of Attica, the Apothecary muttered "one stim shot should bring this marine back from the plain of the Emperor's dream" as he placed a needle like tube on the neck of Brother Malakai, with a small "HSSH" sound, the stims were sent into the marines blood system, where it would begin speeding up the healing rapidly. he should be up very soon as it was only spar wounds.

But Tridon didn't stay long as the call to arms had sounded he shot to the door to the Apothecarion. it was a one of a few doors that linked to the Apothecarion via a system of small halls that only a Apothecary and those under his charge could enter. To a battle brother marine, the Apothecarion was like a secret world in a Adeptus Astartes ship under their feet. much like Librarians or Techmarines that had their own.

Most likely he left to get his war gear and would be in the hanger among his assigned squad later.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Shri’kia finished his prayers just as the announcement from came to suit up for battle. Shri returned to his quarters, going through the rites for battle, blessing his armor and weapons. Checking to make sure his precious sword, Spada di Snakes(Sword of Snakes), was ready he strapped it on, donned his armor, and proceeded to the launch bay designated for his squad. Upon entering he saw that some of his fellow Astartes were late. _Better to be late than unprepared for the Emporer,_ thought Shri. 

Picking a back wall, he positioned himself quietly, observing everything going on and internally praying to the Emporer for protection and guidance.


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

Hektor watched the bout between his squad brother and Attica, he had let Tyrus take his turn in the cage for to deny him from facing such an opponent would have been an unjust crime in itself. He had watched attentively as the pair traded blows noticing after several minuets that his tightened with each blow and parry as if it were he who fought. When Attica dealt the finishing blow Hektor was on his feet and only the passing of a white figure halted him from seeing to his brother. Hektor felt that he should give the apothecary space and began to scan the room for any brothers who would meet him in the cage, seeing none who were available Hektor left striking his name from the tally as he went. 

Hektor was entering his quarters when the call to arms sounded, he entered swiftly and began the pray for donning his armour and weapons with each section of his armour he remembered the name and deeds of those who had borne it to battle before him. He holstered his pistol and chambered his bolter and with but a thought he activated the magnetic clamp on his right grieve. After collecting the rest of his gear he left and thundered down the corridors and down the lifts to hanger bay C and joined his squad. 

He stood behind brother Tyrus. While the chaplain was yet to begin to address the assembled brothers he tapped him on the shoulder guard “well fought brother” he grinned, nodding in Attica’s direction “you pushed him until the end, next time we should lock steel in the cage eh brother?” several brothers from squad Sparta entered, trying and failing not to be noticed by their brothers, Hektor was about to make a wise crack about the late comers when brother Shri’kia strolled in, taking a spot on the back wall of the hanger, the old timer's stern look quelled the joke in Hektors throat and so he turned back and looked forward to await orders.


----------

